# Sizer vs primer



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

What's the difference between the two. I found a powder to mix and make sizer, for me thinking, what does a sizer do that a primer doesn't, or vise versa?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Primer provides a base for a topcoat. A size is a sealer that will allow for slip when installing wallpaper.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Here's a little something I found on the net 







billarchibald.com said:


> *Wall Size*
> *what's it all about*​
> by Bill Archibald​
> Many times I am asked if I will "size" the walls. When asked this, I have an urge to explain what "size" is and how it differs from modern day wallpaper prep-coats. But, initiating a dissertation on this subject may not be welcomed or appropriate. The customer needs to know the job will be done right without a discussion on the definition of terms. However, for those who are curious about "size" and "wallpaper prep-coats", please read on.
> ...


but you asked about a primer. Primers are for paint as to what old fashion size and modern prepcoats are for wallpaper - they prepare the surface for by enhancing adhesion, stabilizing porosity, and giving a uniform finish and sometimes color.

And many top quality 100% acrylic primer/sealers are appropriate on which to install wallpaper. Cheap high build (builders flat) coatings are NOT appropriate.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> Primer provides a base for a topcoat. A size is a sealer that will allow for slip when installing wallpaper.


to many, "slip" is a four lettered word 

many of us like our papers to stick and stay.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

This thread reminds me of the old days when we would just water down the paste and size with that.
Ha... I'd never try that again.



:cowboy:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

That Billar Chibald guy must be some kind of wallpaper expert.

Sure got a weird name, though.:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> That Billar Chibald guy must be some kind of wallpaper expert.
> 
> Sure got a weird name, though.:whistling2:


Not only that, but have you perused his site? He must love the sound of his keyboard :thumbsup:


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanx daArch


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Not only that, but have you perused his site? He must love the sound of his keyboard :thumbsup:


I think he must get paid by the word.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> I think he must get paid by the word.


rumor has it that whoever wrote the copy was paid in oxy :thumbsup:


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Did you ask permission to use that content? I would hate for you to have to take yourself to court.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

jacob33 said:


> Did you ask permission to use that content? I would hate for you to have to take yourself to court.


Yah, I'd prolly lose


----------

